# Our cats of 2011



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Haven't been on the forum lately, and haven't shared many pics. With the year winding down, and with the rivers blown out. I figured I'd share a few of our largest cats of 2011. Been confined to chasing crappies for a while, and starting to get cabin fever, so I was looking back at a few photos. Here they are. 









Amanda's blue 47lb 10oz Blue Cat.









My 30lb 4oz blue









Amanda with another nice blue 29lbs. Its crazy how girls make cats look big. lol









Rylan's 11lb 2oz channel cat









My 10lb 14oz Channel cat.

We didn't do so well with flathead this year, but it seems that way with alot of people I know. Our biggest flatties were both around 13lbs. No monsters this year. On the other hand we landed countless channels over 9 pounds this year...which is a rarity. 









Amanda's 13lb flatty. 









My 12lb 14oz flatty.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice catches for sure...


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

With as much flooding as we had it seems like you did well.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Ready to get out and start hitting it hard again. Hopefully this mild winter holds out and spring comes early. I wouldn't mind chasing a few flatties in late March this year. lol.


----------



## luvsfishing (Nov 3, 2011)

nice cats I love big blues I fished them in virgina South Carolina ohio river Its grate then puting them back I hate too see people keep them


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice fish.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice job sean ...My best channel cat was caught on Kellys Island in may of I think 2008??( it was the same year the cavs lost to the Magic in the Playoffs).It was a good 20lber and my biggest cat to this day.Scared the bagebys out of my drunken brother and friends...I dont know why but it seems like the Western side of lake erie has better cat fishing than the East....


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Nice job sean ...My best channel cat was caught on Kellys Island in may of I think 2008??( it was the same year the cavs lost to the Magic in the Playoffs).It was a good 20lber and my biggest cat to this day.Scared the bagebys out of my drunken brother and friends...I dont know why but it seems like the Western side of lake erie has better cat fishing than the East....


Thanks, a 20lb channel is quite the catch, a fish of a lifetime in Ohio...even for the serious catfish guys. Congrats.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Those are some nice cats....i have to chase some flatties this year.....really haven't went all out yet to get one but I will have more time this year. Salmon king I think there are more cats west because it is shallower......I can't believe the size of some of the erie channels and the numbers are ridiculous

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

